# Gambles Hiawatha. Help on ID?



## JerryD56 (Jan 15, 2011)

I just got this Gambles bicycle. Just joined up. Like to fix it up. The serial # on the faded plate is B24 801. Is 26" but not the big balloon tires. Like to find a horn tank for it also. I enclose pix of the fenders with their design. Nothing is on the chrome chain guard or the rear seat. Any hints on fixing it up would be appreciated.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks to be an AMF built bike from 1958 or later. They continued making this style frame into the early 70s at least, and there were several tanks for them. That chainguard, rear rack and front basket are aftermarket.


----------



## JerryD56 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Adam. I think I'll fix it up some and paint it  to ride around, just for grins. Ever hear of a tank for one for sale, let me know.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 18, 2011)

JerryD56 said:


> Thanks Adam. I think I'll fix it up some and paint it  to ride around, just for grins. Ever hear of a tank for one for sale, let me know.




Keep an eye on ebay, that's the best place to find one. Also, check out the gallery here, and nostalgic net, or the Evolution of the Bicycle Vols 1 & 2 for pics and old ads. Won't be much for Hiawatha, but look for sister bikes AMF Roadmaster. The tanks for these don't fill up the whole space between the bars, they run along the top. Also, girl's tanks are different, won't fit unless you like to do metal fabrication!


----------

